# Will I be dissapointed with a B13



## gogeeta13 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Will I be dissapointed with a B13 UPDATE: LOOKED AT THE CAR!!!*

I am 16, and looking to get a new car. I have been driving a 1993 dodge caravan LE v6 that my parents gave to me. And while it gave me ample ability to do all the car audio stuff I am into, it wasnt at all sporty, and I like driving manual.

I am looking at 1993 or 1994 sentra SEs or XEa because I like nissans, they are very cheap compared to hondas and toyotas, but I can't find a manual maxima or 1991+ 240sx in my price range(about $3000). 

I have been reading some articles, such as the one about suspension modding that was in nissan performance mag, and it seems like the sentra is a real pain in the ass to mod. I went to motivational engineering, and they want like $1400 for the koni shocks. 

Most of you guys have been there done that with modding these cars...what can you tell me about it?

I want a car that I can get into the low 8's for 0-60, and I want a car that handles well. 

ALSO! can I drop in a SR20DE into a 4 door sentra? do any sites sell JDM sr20s liek they do for 240sx's

Please guys, give me any comments you can, I am looking at a 94 sentra xe tonight...

UPDATE!!!!

Well, just got back from looking and driving the car. The car is burgundy, XE trim package. The AC works perfectly, and power streering and brakes are fine. The exterior of the car is beautiful, with only a few minor dings by the door handles. 

The interior is immaculate, non-smoked in, and no scent thing hanging from mirror to cover up anything. There are barely any scratches, and the seats are perfect. The gears were fine, and I got no "5th gear popping out" like i read about on this forum. The clutch was a little weak, but I would change it out myself to a better one down the road anyways. The milage is 104,000 and the engine is very very clean, it purs, but has a ticking, which is normal i guess for the g16. The CV boots looked good, no cracks. And the rotors and brakes looked like they were done recently. It needs a new muffler, but I would be getting an aftermarket one regardless. 

I was looking at the car in the dark, so I will have to get under it and check for underbody rust when I get back there on saturday(there is NO exterior rust, in the doors...nothing). 

The car was very solid, and I was pleasently surprised by the peppyness of the 1.6l 4 banger. 

The used car lot wants $2790, but I should be able to negotiate it down a few hundred, then introduce my 1993 caravan as a trade in.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Try reading Kojima's Garage over at www.sentra.net you will find most of the usefull information right there. Read some back issues of the Nissan Performance Mag too, they go a few years back. Also, search or browse these forums, you should find plenty of other posts like yours that have already been answered.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You can buy a B13 SE-R for that money. Better base upon which to build.

SR20DEForums

SE-R.NET

What ever you do, avoid the automatic. There should be laws against placing an automatic behind a four-cylinder engine.


----------



## gogeeta13 (Oct 17, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *You can buy a B13 SE-R for that money. Better base upon which to build.
> 
> SR20DEForums
> 
> ...


Agreed. I will NOT be buying an auto. Never.

I dont know if any of it carries over, but the gearbox in my friends N/A 1991 300zx is very refined..


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

*B13 purchase.......*

I don't know where you live, SE-R's are becoming more and more hard to find. So if you find one that is in your price range GET IT!!!! You can do a lot more with SE-R. Yes, some of the mods are expensive, but worth it. 

Q in Sac.


----------



## gogeeta13 (Oct 17, 2002)

I am in cleveland ohio.

Look on auto trader yourself(44139 zip code) there is fucking nothing out there, not even an early altima 5speed


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Certainly Cleveland has more than one zip code! Search all of those near you. Search Cincy and Louisville and Dayton and the other larger cities within a hundred-or-so miles.


----------



## gogeeta13 (Oct 17, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Certainly Cleveland has more than one zip code! Search all of those near you. Search Cincy and Louisville and Dayton and the other larger cities within a hundred-or-so miles. *


heh, I am searching all cars within 100 miles....I am not going 200 miles to test drive a car, and find that it sucks 

heh, thanks for the tip tho.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

*B13 lookup.....*



bahearn said:


> *Certainly Cleveland has more than one zip code! Search all of those near you. Search Cincy and Louisville and Dayton and the other larger cities within a hundred-or-so miles. *


Go to these links, I looked the prices for some 200SX SE-R they are high for east coast cars.

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/results.jtmpl?&model=NIS200SX&certified=n&start_year=1995&end_year=1998&min_price=&max_price=&distance=100&advanced=y&advcd_on=n&make=NISSAN&address=44139&search_type=used&x=55&y=13&first_record=26&ac_afflt=none

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/results.jtmpl?model=&certified=n&start_year=1991&end_year=1997&min_price=&max_price=&distance=100&advanced=y&advcd_on=n&make=NISSAN&address=44139&search_type=used&x=39&y=11

Q in Sac


----------



## gogeeta13 (Oct 17, 2002)

UPDATE!!!!

Well, just got back from looking and driving the car. The car is burgundy, XE trim package. The AC works perfectly, and power streering and brakes are fine. The exterior of the car is beautiful, with only a few minor dings by the door handles. 

The interior is immaculate, non-smoked in, and no scent thing hanging from mirror to cover up anything. There are barely any scratches, and the seats are perfect. The gears were fine, and I got no "5th gear popping out" like i read about on this forum. The clutch was a little weak, but I would change it out myself to a better one down the road anyways. The milage is 104,000 and the engine is very very clean, it purs, but has a ticking, which is normal i guess for the g16. The CV boots looked good, no cracks. And the rotors and brakes looked like they were done recently. It needs a new muffler, but I would be getting an aftermarket one regardless. 

I was looking at the car in the dark, so I will have to get under it and check for underbody rust when I get back there on saturday(there is NO exterior rust, in the doors...nothing). 

The car was very solid, and I was pleasently surprised by the peppyness of the 1.6l 4 banger. 

The used car lot wants $2790, but I should be able to negotiate it down a few hundred, then introduce my 1993 caravan as a trade in.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

The Ga16 never had a 5th gear pop out problem, so don't take that as a bonus. See if you can talk them down to $2000 if you really want the car, I'm sure you can get it for at least that cheap.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

*B13.....*



Adam said:


> *The Ga16 never had a 5th gear pop out problem, so don't take that as a bonus. See if you can talk them down to $2000 if you really want the car, I'm sure you can get it for at least that cheap. *


Word 

Q in Sac


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Only get a regular Sentra if you absolutely can't find an SE-R anywhere. They're not similar at all, in fact almost everything is different between them. Engine, tranny, entire drivetrain, gauges, seats, suspension, brakes... etc. etc. the SE-R is a far better platform to mod as well, there's a much bigger aftermarket and the SR20DE takes to mods better.

And you wanted sub-8s, well a stock SE-R is well below 8 seconds 0-60. You thought the Sentra XE was peppy, you'll think the SE-R is a Ferrari.


----------



## gogeeta13 (Oct 17, 2002)

I have been looking for SE-Rs and the like since ~june....nothing...

It will be hard to haggle the price down, cars with good bodies are like gold in cleveland. because of our crappy weather, most cars really get messed up and rusty.




ANOTHER THING

what RPM will the GA16 be at, at 75MPH

I didn't take the car on the freeway, and it has no tach.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

You won't be disappointed in the reliability. Sounds like you found a good one. But the power is....well LACKING!  do yourself and get an SE-R--there's not a huge price diff between the 2.


----------



## gogeeta13 (Oct 17, 2002)

I seriously wish I could, but there arent any on the market, and like no cars are for sale now that it is about to be winter...

I will probably get a JDM SR20 down the road and drop it in.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Adam said:


> *The Ga16 never had a 5th gear pop out problem, so don't take that as a bonus. See if you can talk them down to $2000 if you really want the car, I'm sure you can get it for at least that cheap. *


There are some 1.6 b13s that had the 5th gear poput including myself, but not as much as the se-r.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i just had to add my $2.00 dollars in here.....


i OWN a 93 XE 4dr auto as stated in my bio to the left. basically i love this car to death! i won't ever sell this thing. as soon as i get some good income i'm garaging this car and doing a full flegded restore/fix up on it. but for now it has 144 k on it and still runs great. only problem i notice now is the 3rd or 4th fuel injector seems to be clicking louder and louder, there for i need to replace them sometime. which is usual for the amout of mileage. i'm hoping this is why i'm getting my dissapointing 27-32 (32 being my record as of yet) mpg. generally the 1.6 should be mid 30's. 

the only upgrade i've done is some AR Estrella 14" rims wich made for a much better highway ride. i wish this car would be as fast as my dad's 01 Maxima, but i don't have a job and all my money is going to college. i honestly don't have any time for a job anyway.


i guess my point is that the 1.6 is a great car. you do loose hp through the auto tranny, so a 5sp would be better. i will admit that i favor 4drs over a 2dr, i don't think there are any 4dr sticks out there. 

you CAN mod a 1.6 to reach a stock SE-R's power ratings, so beinge the SE-R movement seems to be re-ermerging, don't get so dissapointed if you don't find one. 

and before you ask, you CAN put an SR20 into a 1.6 chassis. bottom line is it costs a great deal. Most people don't view it as logical. Personally i love this car so much, i'm willing to make that sacrifice at one point and have a car that is the ultimate sleeper, to even those who may be Nissan "gurus"; a Sentra XE-R. those honda guys might not be so suprised when an SE-R beats them at the drags, but they would be when a stock looking 4dr does!

so get rid of that smoking dodge and get the 1.6 (4 out of 5 dodge vans 10yrs old and up have a serious oil burning problem around here) you could always upgrade to an SE-R when you see one, but don't try to hunt one down as you have already seen a great deal of trouble.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

gogeeta13,

Have you tried looking in the Classifieds at www.SE-R.net or www.Sr20deforum.com?

also check out www.autotrader.com and do a search for SENTRA (1991-1994 from the price range of $0 to $5000) instead of SE-R, you will find more SE-R's in the SENTRA Search results.


----------



## gogeeta13 (Oct 17, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *i just had to add my $2.00 dollars in here.....
> 
> 
> i OWN a 93 XE 4dr auto as stated in my bio to the left. basically i love this car to death! i won't ever sell this thing. as soon as i get some good income i'm garaging this car and doing a full flegded restore/fix up on it. but for now it has 144 k on it and still runs great. only problem i notice now is the 3rd or 4th fuel injector seems to be clicking louder and louder, there for i need to replace them sometime. which is usual for the amout of mileage. i'm hoping this is why i'm getting my dissapointing 27-32 (32 being my record as of yet) mpg. generally the 1.6 should be mid 30's.
> ...



Thanks for a personal expirience story!

Actually, like there are 4 4door sentra XEs with 5speed in my area...


Sunny, have tried that already....

I looked at an 1993 accord 4door 5speed today. it was really nice, 130k miles for ~$2900. It wasnt as peppy as the XE because it weighed more, tho


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

148 miles from your area code....
1993 Slate Grey SE-R for $3200

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...00&advcd_on=n&advanced=n&color=&car_year=1993


123 miles from your area code...
1993 Black SE-R for $? no asking price listed

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...nced=n&first_record=76&=&color=&car_year=1993


105 miles from your area code...
1993 Black SE-R for $? no asking price listed.

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...ced=n&first_record=101&=&color=&car_year=1993


132 miles from your area code...
1996 Red (B14) 200SX SE-R for $5995

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...00&advcd_on=n&advanced=n&color=&car_year=1996

93 miles from your area code...
1995 Black (B14) 200SX SE-R for $5350

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...00&advcd_on=n&advanced=n&color=&car_year=1995


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *
> 
> only problem i notice now is the 3rd or 4th fuel injector seems to be clicking louder and louder, there for i need to replace them sometime. which is usual for the amout of mileage. i'm hoping this is why i'm getting my dissapointing 27-32 (32 being my record as of yet) mpg. generally the 1.6 should be mid 30's.
> 
> *


If you get 27 - 32mpg its possible that my 94 1.6 auto got 37mpg last week?  

I thought I screwed something up....


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Yosho said:


> *148 miles from your area code....
> 1993 Slate Grey SE-R for $3200
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...00&advcd_on=n&advanced=n&color=&car_year=1993
> ...


* 

I may be wrong, but I thought B13 SE-Rs only came in red, maroon, black, and white. The link says the car is no longer for sale so I dont know. I guess it could have been painted.

I LOVE MY SE-R!! I want to be buried in my car when I die.*


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Well, this will probably disgust everybody who has ever looked for an SE-R! I paid $100 for mine! I bought it from an insurance company for what a salvage yard was going to give them. The body had 130,000 on it, the engine was a rebuild with around 50,000, and it had a trans rebuild and new clutch put in last spring, and new tires(I have all the documentation). The damage was MINOR!(can be seen at www.picturetrail.com/kreyna ) I replaced the hood, drivers side qtr panel, updated the hd lights to 93-94 w/grill, and bumper(brand new from ebay) for around $400. I've done alot of little things for power and took it to the track, I ran 15.9 with a 2.6 60 ft time. Not bad for a car that I have under $1000 into. Now if I could only get it to run again........


----------



## NastyNX2k (Oct 20, 2002)

Hey I go to school in Cleveland. Im sure you know where Hopkins is, and then you probably know where Grayton Rd. is. On Grayton, about 1/8 of a mile from the 480 off/on ramps on the left, there is a guy selling a 240SX in awesome condition. Looks like he has a muffler on it. Not sure if its an auto, it might be worth checking out though since your so close. I can get you the address if ya'd like.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

Honest Bob said:


> *If you get 27 - 32mpg its possible that my 94 1.6 auto got 37mpg last week?
> 
> I thought I screwed something up.... *



Yea, its highly possible. 

the guy i bought my car off of stated they were getting up to 40mpg !!!! Granted the driver; his wife; is more of a "granny" driver, then i am, but still i expect at least 33 out of this thing. 33 being minimum.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

yeah, I get about 35MPG in my '93 XE auto... and I romp on it pretty bad sometimes (most of the time)...


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Adam said:


> *The Ga16 never had a 5th gear pop out problem, so don't take that as a bonus. See if you can talk them down to $2000 if you really want the car, I'm sure you can get it for at least that cheap. *



wrong. i have 5th gear popout on my 1.6 sentra and also have 2 other people with the same problem.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

jingjing said:


> *wrong. i have 5th gear popout on my 1.6 sentra and also have 2 other people with the same problem. *


First example I've ever heard about it.
and yeah, the B13's did have a gray, I almost bought one, too bad it was in Chigaco


----------



## Dan_93SER (Oct 21, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *I may be wrong, but I thought B13 SE-Rs only came in red, maroon, black, and white. *


They also came in blue, but I don't think they were available until 93 or 94.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I know I am late, but never rule out as G20. I see a lot of them abused and can use someone to rescue them. So if you cannot find a SE-R or NX2000 look for a G20. G20's are being bought up left and right out here in NYC. Espcially the "t".


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

you cant beat a b-13 nissan, id say its a great car for a first car, exc mileage, cheap to insure, and very very reliable, and easy to find parts for you just cant beat them, im in my late 30's and have been a car nut all my life and ive owned a bunch of diffrent cars but by far my favorite run around beater is my nissan sentra, its one of the best bargans on the road!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

hey, wach what your calling a beater, this so called beater is my only form of transportation! and if i loose it for some reason (i can olny afford liabality insurance) i'd suddenly be forced to drop out of college for a while. i can't afford another car. So far this car's been so good to me, i could never call it a beater.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

*GA16*

There's load of potential in this motor/chassis. Check out the Hotshot turbo kit for it, and watch for more and more GA16DE parts to be available as this platform becomes recognized as a viable competitor to the Honda D16/B18 scene. While an SE-R may give you a better starting point, the XE/GA16 is much easier to find, more affordable, and will get you there eventually. Of course, if you do trip upon and SE-R for decent $, buy it - just don't hold out for it for months and months.

Incidentally, I drive a 1600 NX... if you want a bit of added flavour to your ride, check around for NX's.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

"get one and u will understand" 
the car will be slow, not the best lookin, maybe stuff will break down (hey its a 10 year old car) but u will love the car
i got my 94 in 2000 with 56K miles for 3500$ with 5 speed

look in chicago
there is plenty for sale nx2K ser 93 with 91K miles for 2995$ or best offer @ www.woodfieldnissan.com or check wwwheels.com www.autotrader.com www.cars.com wwwautofocuschicago.com


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *"get one and u will understand"
> the car will be slow, not the best lookin, maybe stuff will break down (hey its a 10 year old car) but u will love the car
> i got my 94 in 2000 with 56K miles for 3500$ with 5 speed
> 
> ...


Wow, so getting my 94 Limited Edition with 45k for $3000 was a steal...


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

geeze, i got mine in 98, 113K on it, 3700. 

i now have 147K on it. put most of my miles on the car just this past year. I'm doing almost 100Miles a day now traveling to and from college


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

so what are you getting. if you're in cleveland i know of 2 se-r's here in lexington, ky that are for sale....check autotrader sip 40513 within 150 miles and you should find some. good luck.

advice : i thought the ga16 would make enough power, now i'm doing a jdm 2.0 swap. once you ride in an se-r, you have seen the light.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Honest Bob said:


> *Wow, so getting my 94 Limited Edition with 45k for $3000 was a steal...  *


cool nice deal

i got my 2 years ago...now i only got 82K miles
i got it from the original guy who bought it new @ nissan dealership...look around and use www.carfax.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

i got my 92 XE for 500 and it runs better than my 93 mazda 626 that i bought for 3000 nissans phuckign rule!


----------



## cupdapimp (Nov 23, 2002)

Yosho said:


> *148 miles from your area code....
> 1993 Slate Grey SE-R for $3200
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

i think there is nothing wrong with the ga16, dont let these other (strickly se-r) enthusiasts talk you into getting an se-r. The whole idea is to be different "original" if you have the money anything can be modified. so i say go for it! you wont be dissappointed in reliability


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Agreed, streetlegend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

I think the GA16DE is a decent motor... it's a full 35 HP better than my AE82 Corolla, not to mention it is rated at 10MPG better...

The only complaint I have about my B13 4-door is the suspension is too floaty & "disconnected"...


----------



## rikkko (Apr 25, 2003)

hey i have a 1.6 engine 92 sentra and i have put in alot of things in my ride the only thing is that its a 1.6 i was wondering is it possible to buy a sr20ve and stick it in my 92 nissan sentra if so could a get a new one from nissan or what ????


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

ok, i live in columbus, and i have had both a xe and a se-r. yes, it was hard to find the se-r, but it is leaps and bounds above the xe. the engine swap from 1.6 -> 2.0 is not as easy as it seems it should be. it is not just a drop. like said before, most people will tell you its not practical. the 2.0 has so much more potential than the 1.6, and its better to start as well. suspension, seats, engine, looks, just better in every way. seriously, look around and try to find an se-r. dont settle for less.


----------



## gogeeta13 (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the great replied, but I got a car a long long long time ago. 

I posted this thread on 10-17-2002 09:27 PM.

This is 7months later, guys....

I bought a 93 accord, but that is for sale right now, and I am looking into getting a NX2k or integra.


----------

